# Some plant question



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, went to the LFS today, never been there and I was bored so I decided it was high time I went and looked to see what they had. I was actually surprised when I saw certain fish, especially Panda Corry. Down to my questions

1. I bought an extremely impressive Anacharis bunch that he said had "been in there for a while" He wasn't joking, this thing is 39" long. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=82&pictureid=567 My Question is should I trim it or should I leave it as is?

2. In the purchase of said Anacharis, I got some duckweed that hitchhiked too.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=82&pictureid=570 Used an LED Flashlight for back light. Can someone with a little experience tell me something about this plant such as is it a nuisance and how prolific it is?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

It seems most of my Duck weed disapeared after the fish ate it. I heard it grows quite well then you just scoop it out. Its not realy bad it just floats on top.
Some of it gets sucked up by the pump at times.
Nice Anacharis.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Delthane said:


> 1. I bought an extremely impressive Anacharis bunch that he said had "been in there for a while" He wasn't joking, this thing is 39" long. My Question is should I trim it or should I leave it as is?


Personal preference.

Please note that, although not published, these will thrive as floating plants and will sprout roots such that they can be planted should you so desire.




Delthane said:


> 2. In the purchase of said Anacharis, I got some duckweed that hitchhiked too.
> Can someone with a little experience tell me something about this plant such as is it a nuisance and how prolific it is?


Under typical conditions it is fairly prolific.

It provides some cover for live bearer fry.

Should you not enjoy it I believe that with several bi-weekly scoopings you should be able to rid yourself of it (I was able to this with *Riccia fluitans *in one tank).

TR


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Jones and smark. I'm gonna try the duckweed and leave the anacharis as is. Ive tried floating anacharis before and it just didn't work because I have a strong flow from my filters and this will be a nice compromise actually. On a side not I'm pleased to see most of the Ghost Shrimp I bought have survived the night, despite my Molly's ravenous appetite.


----------

